# The Cooler Master Case Clubhouse



## Radical_Edward (Oct 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Cooler Master Case Clubhouse! 

This is a thread to talk, brag, and otherwise show off your case from Cooler Master, or talk about Cooler Master's upcoming cases. Yes, I got the main idea for this thread thanks to T77 and his NZXT clubhouse. ​

*TPU's Cooler Master News!*






































Cooler Master case clubhouse members
(You must be a owner of a cooler master case currently.)

Radical_Edward - CM 690
xXScarletBonesXx - Centurion 534 Plus
Soylent Joe - CM Storm Sniper
Maban - HAF X/Centurion 534/CM 690
garyinhere - HAF 932
Chicken Patty - CM 690 II Advanced
IamEzio - CM 690 II Plus
Yukikaze - ATCS 840
Mussels - CM 690 II Advanced/Elite 341
JrRacinFan - HAF 912 
Kovoet - HAF "X", HAF 922.
assaulter_99 - HAF 922
Boneface - HAF 912
popswala - HAF 932
stinger608 - HAF 932 AMD edition
CDdude55 - CM 690
makwy2 - HAF 922
Raovac - HAF 932
Inioch - 690 II Advanced
_JP_ - Elite 330 Black
Kantastic - CM 690 II Advanced 
SpeedsticK - CM Storm Scout
H82LUZ73 - Cosmos S, HAF X (X2)
Kaiser Kraus - HAF 922
silkstone - HAF 922
Goodman - HAF 912
Munk i - Stacker 830 evo
Rule-R - CM 690 II Advanced
dr emulator (madmax) - CM 690 II
Zen_ - HAF 912
mm67 HAF 932, Stacker STC-T01
Grnfinger - Cosmos S
douglatins - HAF X
Sinzia - CM Storm Scout, CM Stacker STC - 01
Gilletter - HAF 932 Black Edition. 
JATownes - CM 690 II Advanced
Melvis - Elite 342, Centurion 5 (x2), Elite 330
kontaminiran - CM 690
cdawall - HAF 932
Animalpak - Cosmos S
NdMk2o1o - CM Storm Sniper
snake_ph - Lots O' cases
ShiBDiB - CM 690
Bigpapa42 - HAF X
Kast - HAF 932
brandonwh64 - HAF 932
majestic12 - Elite 341


Former Cooler Master case owners
sneekypeet - USP 100/Sileo 500/Sniper Black/690 II Advanced/HAF 912/HAF 922/HAF X
rickss69 - COSMOS
gumpty - ATCS 840
(FIH) The Don - CM 690 II Advanced

Thanks for stopping by, and feel free to give constructive criticism, etc on the main post, and people's cases. Just make sure to keep the trolling, flaming, etc. out of this thread.​


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 3, 2010)

CM Storm cases count right? If so, I'm in. 

CM Storm Sniper (with side panel window)






Had it for a year and a half, no real complaints as of yet. Good solid case. I actually like my original edition more than the newer black edition, I think the silver adds some good contrast


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 3, 2010)

Of course it counts!  

Nice set up SJ. Got a photo of it with the case side on/ it switched on?


----------



## Maban (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm in love with my HAF-X.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 3, 2010)

Haf 932


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 3, 2010)

Don't forget to post some photos guys!


----------



## HXL492 (Oct 3, 2010)

Reserve me a place please. Gonna get a Cooler Master case sooner or later.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

Add me   Yes, there is water cooling to come.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 3, 2010)

Update your specs there CP.  CM 690 II Advanced, correct?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 3, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Of course it counts!
> 
> Nice set up SJ. Got a photo of it with the case side on/ it switched on?




From a while back





It's a bit hard to get a decent window-side shot with my current setup


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

I love SJ's rigs


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 3, 2010)

USP 100





Sileo 500





Sniper Black





690II Advanced





HAF 912





HAF 922





HAF X






Am I in?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 3, 2010)

No, because you don't have them anymore. 

But you do take very nice photos. 

So half assed photos of my CM 690.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 3, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> No, because you don't have them anymore.



*sniffle and crawls back under my rock* But....but... Oh well


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 3, 2010)

sneekypeet, without your reviews some of the people here might not own cooler master cases at all.


----------



## erocker (Oct 3, 2010)

If they would make a CM 690 II in aluminum, I'd be all over it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 3, 2010)

So one that didn't weight 22lbs, before you put stuff in it?


----------



## erocker (Oct 3, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> So one that didn't weight 22lbs, before you put stuff in it?



That's always a plus, but I'm just not a fan of plastic parts rivited to steel. I also really like the design of the 690 and I think it would look great in aluminum.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 3, 2010)

^^lol


----------



## Raovac (Oct 3, 2010)

erocker said:


> That's always a plus, but I'm just not a fan of plastic parts rivited to steel. I also really like the design of the 690 and I think it would look great in aluminum.



 Bet the car you drive has alot of plastic rivited to steel.


----------



## Maban (Oct 3, 2010)

Forgot to mention I have a Centurion 534 also.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 3, 2010)

Added that to the list, just curious, how'd you manage cables in that case? I got that one for my GF's build and it'd be nice to have some ideas on what to do when the PSU gets here.


----------



## IamEzio (Oct 3, 2010)

here is mine Cooler Master Cm690II Plus


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 3, 2010)

Add me! 

Yukikaze - ATCS 840

Now I am a member here and in t77's Nzxt one 

Here's a pair of pics, not current, since I have a pair of GTX470s now, but overall it looks the same:


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 3, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Add me!
> 
> Yukikaze - ATCS 840
> 
> ...



It's kind of weird how you never hear much about the ATCS 840. It's a freaking awesome case! Great for watercooling (as you have shown)


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 3, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> It's kind of weird how you never hear much about the ATCS 840. It's a freaking awesome case! Great for watercooling (as you have shown)



Yep, it is. It is beautifully built and it is HUGE.


----------



## claylomax (Oct 3, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> From a while back
> http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/9950/dsc0005kw.jpg
> 
> It's a bit hard to get a decent window-side shot with my current setup
> http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/4071/925x.jpg



I love this thread! I'm looking for a new case and I'm between a CM 690 II and a CM Storm Sniper Black; must have window!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 3, 2010)

claylomax said:


> I love this thread! I'm looking for a new case and I'm between a CM 690 II and a CM Storm Sniper Black; must have window!



Unfortunately I don't think CM still sells the Sniper windowed side panel anywhere. I couldn't find it


----------



## claylomax (Oct 3, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Unfortunately I don't think CM still sells the Sniper windowed side panel anywhere. I couldn't find it


The window version is available to selected markets only, probably the USA not one of them; it's available here in the UK: http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Cases/MIDI+Tower/CoolerMaster+Storm+Sniper+All+Black+Gaming+Tower+with+Window+-+Black?productId=41154


----------



## Mussels (Oct 3, 2010)

i've got the 341 and 690 II advanced - got pics around the forum, will post em in here later


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 3, 2010)

HAF 912. I'll post pics later. Still got more cable management to do on it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 3, 2010)

claylomax said:


> I love this thread! I'm looking for a new case and I'm between a CM 690 II and a CM Storm Sniper Black; must have window!



Both are great cases. If you call Cooler Master customer support they might have a side window panel for the Sniper. I've had great experience with their customer support.


----------



## Kovoet (Oct 3, 2010)

Think I qualify to after own the Stacker 832 and the Cosmos "S", I now own the HAF "X"


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 3, 2010)

Do you still have all three cases? Or just the HAF X?


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 3, 2010)

The HAF-X is not in the picture! (OP)


----------



## Kovoet (Oct 3, 2010)

The HAF"X" is in the picture. Only just sold the other two and took a lot for me to sell that stacker and still one of the best cases I have had in saying the the "X" is nice to build with.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 3, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> The HAF-X is not in the picture! (OP)



It's not pictured, but it's name is listed. 

The pictures in the OP are from Cooler Master's website, so that's their doing.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Oct 3, 2010)

Count me in, Black modded 922. Thats my baby!


----------



## IamEzio (Oct 3, 2010)

I have CM690II plus not the Advanced model  

i love my CM690II PLUS ,awesome  case !


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 3, 2010)

claylomax said:


> The window version is available to selected markets only, probably the USA not one of them; it's available here in the UK: http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Cases/MIDI+Tower/CoolerMaster+Storm+Sniper+All+Black+Gaming+Tower+with+Window+-+Black?productId=41154



I was talking about just the side panel with the window, that's how I got mine. It was like $30 after shipping which was cheaper than if I had tried to make it myself.



Radical_Edward said:


> Both are great cases. If you call Cooler Master customer support they might have a side window panel for the Sniper. I've had great experience with their customer support.



Oh yeah man, CM support is top notch. I had the front headphone jack on my front panel go out about 9 months ago. I put in a part request with a picture of what I needed. They sent me a whole new top panel with front panel connections, completely free of charge. Since the front panel has a modular design I just replaced the headphone jack and left all of my old cords (since they were sleeved) and I salvaged a power/reset button combo along with a fan controller to mess around with.


----------



## Boneface (Oct 3, 2010)

Just picked the HAF912 yesterday, minus 1 gtx460 that fried and is being RMAd


----------



## HXL492 (Oct 4, 2010)

Cooler Master is a great company. However its a pity that some members from CM storm left and formed bitfenix


----------



## popswala (Oct 4, 2010)

Can I join the party? lol


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 4, 2010)

Indeed! 

Nice CPU cooler you got there. Didn't they stop making those thou?


----------



## popswala (Oct 4, 2010)

Yea. You can get them refurbished on their store last time I was there.  Mines new. I love it though. It's freakin huge.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 4, 2010)

Any idea why they stopped making them? Weight issues? 

I heard they were so awesome you could use them passively with a mild OC.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 4, 2010)

they are around new still  Z600R


----------



## popswala (Oct 4, 2010)

They work well passive as long as the case has good airflow to cut down on fans. I'm not sure why they stopped them. There was even an all black edition that looked sweet. Never could get my hands on one. I haven't had any issues and works great for me. I can grab it and feel no heat. I'll check what temps I get later today.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 4, 2010)

From a while back...COSMOS


----------



## Maban (Oct 4, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Added that to the list, just curious, how'd you manage cables in that case? I got that one for my GF's build and it'd be nice to have some ideas on what to do when the PSU gets here.



The ODD being in the second or third slot provides nice storage above for non-modular cables. Though that wasn't my intention here. PSU I was using before couldn't reach the HDD. I think that's why I put it there...

4850 is temporary until the 730i gets back from RMA


Spoiler


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 5, 2010)

Count me in, I have the HAF 932 AMD edition. I have pictures of it, and will get them posted later today or tomorrow. 

Awesome CM cases guys!!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 5, 2010)

Added to the list.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Oct 5, 2010)

erocker said:


> If they would make a CM 690 II in aluminum, I'd be all over it.



well i love mine but by god is it heavy with everything inside, nearly broke my back carrying it downstairs  

i guess i'm out of condition :shadedshu

add me


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 5, 2010)

You need to update your system specs.


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 5, 2010)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> well i love mine but by god is it heavy with everything inside, nearly broke my back carrying it downstairs
> 
> i guess i'm out of condition :shadedshu
> 
> add me



A while ago I took my ATCS840, complete with the watercooling loop to the computer shop nearby to use their air compressor to clean out some dust. It nearly killed me on the stairs.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 5, 2010)

I have a CM690 

Crappy pic of the insides of it:


----------



## makwy2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I want in!

I always thought my HAF 922 was beautiful... but at first I thought it was kinda massive.  As a first-time builder though I realized quickly the more space the better! Oh the airflow is crazy awesome too.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 6, 2010)

Added you both.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

makwy2 said:


> I want in!
> 
> I always thought my HAF 922 was beautiful... but at first I thought it was kinda massive.  As a first-time builder though I realized quickly the more space the better! Oh the airflow is crazy awesome too.



Give us some pics bro.


----------



## nick48 (Oct 6, 2010)

*nice*

very nice case


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2010)

as promised, the images of my two cooler master cases.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice!

You need to clean your room thou dude.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Nice!
> 
> You need to clean your room thou dude.



roomS

the case on the left is the HTPC in the lounge, to the right is our network shiz (smoothwall, 2 routers, voip ATA's, etc etc)

system on the right is the main/gaming one.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 6, 2010)

The HTPC area looks worse, what's with the white case in the background?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> The HTPC area looks worse, what's with the white case in the background?



smoothwall


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 6, 2010)

Ahhh, okay.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2010)

i had pictures with the room being cleaner, but they were blurrier so i stuck with that one.


----------



## makwy2 (Oct 6, 2010)

It really isn't that dusty.. just the flash and light combo make the texture of the case look incredibly strange.

Ahh... beautiful 922!


----------



## Raovac (Oct 8, 2010)

*Taz 932*

 here's my 932 TAZ


----------



## Inioch (Oct 8, 2010)

Got a 690 II Advanced, so count me in.


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi! Wow so many very nice cases.
Can one with a budget Cooler Master case enter the club? I've got a Elite 330 Black.
Will post pics if needed.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 9, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> Hi! Wow so many very nice cases.
> Can one with a budget Cooler Master case enter the club? I've got a Elite 330 Black.
> Will post pics if needed.



Of course!


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 10, 2010)

http://img.techpowerup.org/101010/1.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/101010/2.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/101010/3.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/101010/4.jpg


----------



## popswala (Oct 10, 2010)

^^^ that yellow looks sweet. You don't see yellow to much anymore. Very bold.


----------



## Maban (Oct 11, 2010)

Chalk me up a 690 too.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 22, 2010)

I dont own this Cooler Master case so I wont be apart of the club, I just wanted to add this CM rig to it. I built this for my friend Scott who was in need of an upgrade asap. He gave my his budget and I recommended him most of the parts. He doesn't know much about pc's and surprisingly he pick out the CM Sniper mid-tower case, which I think was an excellent choice. 

Anyway here are the specs:

Intel i7 920 cpu
Evga X58 board
Evga GTX465 1gb
Corsair 750HX psu
Corsair 6gb XMS3
WD 1TB Black hdd
Samsung cd/dvd

The overall experience building the Sniper was great, I removed the hdd cage to allow for better airflow from the front 200mm fan and mounted the hdd in the bottom 5.25" drive bay, also added a bottom intake fan. The only mistake Scott made was the optical drive, he bought an IDE instead of sata and the usb/audio/1394 cable are white which is a bit of an eye sore IMO and would look sooo much better if they were black. As for the stock cpu cooler...well he wont be overclocking so we just left it at that.

_Enjoy!_


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 22, 2010)

Dang that turned out awesome Snapshot!!! Good job man. I'll bet your pal is pretty happy with that system dude


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 22, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> Dang that turned out awesome Snapshot!!! Good job man. I'll bet your pal is pretty happy with that system dude



Yeah he was really stoked!!! and every time I build a rig for someone else I always wish it was actually mine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Beautiful job on managing the cables dude.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks great T77. Too bad you had to give it to him after you got done building it.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 23, 2010)

Case came yesterday, since my motherboard is still on its way to NewEgg for RMA, this is all I could do.


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 2, 2010)

Here are some current photos of my ATCS 840 rig with the GTX470s and the motherboard swap, and also a (much smaller) friend on the left:


















I really liked the white fans on the rad in under the lighting, so I grabbed another AC F12 fan (This time an AC F12 Pro) for the rear exhaust.

Gonna wait until next month before I grab a new waterblock for my i7. Probably an EK Supreme HF Copper.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 8, 2010)

Looking damn good there Yukikaze!


----------



## REDDLINE (Nov 15, 2010)

I got a CM Storm Scout, it isn't a HAF or anything, but it works fine, when i go get my camera back from my sister i will take some pictures of the innards.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 15, 2010)

Added you to the club list. You have the same speakers as me.


----------



## gumpty (Nov 15, 2010)

Can I join this club even though my ATCS 840 is currently empty and sitting in it's box, all lonely and unloved, underneath my desk?

I've got to say, it's the best case I've owned, by a stretch, but was simply too big for my current situation.

Will eventually sell it when I get around to pulling it out an photographing it. Will then have to leave this club. :unhappyface:


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 15, 2010)

Sounds like you get to be on the "previous" owners list.


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 15, 2010)

gumpty said:


> Can I join this club even though my ATCS 840 is currently empty and sitting in it's box, all lonely and unloved, underneath my desk?
> 
> I've got to say, it's the best case I've owned, by a stretch, but was simply too big for my current situation.
> 
> Will eventually sell it when I get around to pulling it out an photographing it. Will then have to leave this club. :unhappyface:



Heresy!!! Selling an ATCS840 is HERESY! Burn him at the stake!


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 15, 2010)

I like the idea of the _Former Cooler Master case owners_ list Rad_Ed, still giving props to those who have moved on from CM. 

Also I built a Cosmo.S case for my good friend awhile back and would love to add some pics to this awesome club......brb


----------



## REDDLINE (Nov 15, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Added you to the club list. You have the same speakers as me.



Yeah the speakers are place holders for 2 weeks until i finally get my Bose Companion 3 speaker system


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 15, 2010)

I like mine, as I normally only use them for movies. I use my headset for everything else.


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 17, 2010)

Some old pictures i have of my baby when she was still young. I don't often take pictures of the exterior of my case lol. HAF X = Best case i've ever owned.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 29, 2010)

add me HAF-X 942


----------



## Reventon (Nov 29, 2010)

Add me as well  CM Storm Scout


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 29, 2010)

Add me to the list

|MB|: Asus Rampage II Gene 
|CPU|: I7-920 (D0 Stepping) @ 4ghz 1.27V
|Mem|: Crucial 6Gb (3x2Gb) D9JNM 1149MHZ
|CPU COOLER|: Corsair A70 
|VIDEO|: VisionTek 5850 
|PSU|: Corsair 750TX 
|MAIN HD|: 2x Western Digital Blue 500GB 7,200 RPM In Raid 0 
|STORAGE HD|: 1TB Western Digital Black 
|CASE|: Cooler Master HAF 932 
|OS|: Windows 7 Home Premium x64


----------



## Maban (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd get some pics up but I can't seem to get my camera working with my computer.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 1, 2010)

Add me please have had my Cosmos for 3years this march
Also have a HAF-X and will be getting another to replace my Cosmos 

Will post pics later of the HAF-X same specs as my system only the Crucial BallStix for memory and a 6870 

Here is pics of my Cosmos ,Have changed some thing since the pic like the PSU and TV 

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1724.html


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 2, 2010)

Some more CM photos for my fellow club members. 

EDIT- Cooler Master is having a contest on their facebook page! See more details here!


























Hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 2, 2010)

Some pics of the 2 week old HAF-X 

Specs are
ASUS M3A79T-Deluxe
9950be @3.2 
2gig Crucial 1066 Ball Stix
PC Power cooling 750watt (Crossfire)
XFX6870 (also 2 weeks old)
Samsung 24inch HDTV as monitor. He had this in that old white 14 years old case on my case gallery page.lol

Last 2 pics are my cosmos (Yeah Christmas tree had to be in the shot ) I switched out the 9950be for the PII 965 BE @ 3.8gig and the Corsair TX950 psu.If you look real close you can see my Onkyo HD reciever also use as my sound for pc.View attachment 39283

View attachment 39284

View attachment 39285

View attachment 39286

View attachment 39287

View attachment 39288

View attachment 39289


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 5, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Add me to the list
> 
> |MB|: Asus Rampage II Gene
> |CPU|: I7-920 (D0 Stepping) @ 4ghz 1.27V
> ...



damn! that A70 is larger then I thought! Nice Haf brandon


----------



## Maban (Dec 5, 2010)

690 is going back to its owner Monday. I guess you can move that to the previous list.


----------



## Kaiser Kraus (Dec 5, 2010)

Can a white modded HAF 922 fit the bill for entering this cool club?

http://img.techpowerup.org/101205/DSC04409.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/101205/DSC04410.jpg


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 5, 2010)

can i get on the formar owners list?

i had the 690II Adv







awesome case 

btw, best place for hiding extra cables is under the front fan, look down to the right


night shot  





one more shot with other hw and a backside shot of CM


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> can i get on the formar owners list?
> 
> i had the 690II Adv
> 
> ...




Wow Don I forget how clean your 690 looked! Your new build is gonna be sick though.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 6, 2010)

My Case. I just wish the inside were painted black. I may have to buy some cans of spray paint.


----------



## Goodman (Dec 6, 2010)

silkstone said:


> My Case. I just wish the inside were painted black. I may have to buy some cans of spray paint.



Do it man! 

I always mod my cases so far my HAF 912 is stock but not for too long i'll do the inside painting (not sure which color yet) i also gona cut my side panel & put a plexiglass , etc...

Anyways here is mine...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## silkstone (Dec 6, 2010)

looks like a bass box, or something to control the volume, maybe a small amp.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 6, 2010)

Kaiser Kraus said:


> Can a white modded HAF 922 fit the bill for entering this cool club?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101205/DSC04409.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101205/DSC04410.jpg



Holy good god that looks AWESOME!!!! 

How long it take you to paint that great job.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 6, 2010)

Added some of you new guys to the list.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 7, 2010)

silkstone said:


> My Case. I just wish the inside were painted black. I may have to buy some cans of spray paint.
> 
> http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/4443/caseupload1.jpg
> http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/2838/caseupload3.jpg
> http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/5075/caseupload2.jpg



Yes painting the case will take quite a bit of work, but it will be worth it and you'll feel this proud feeling inside knowing that you took something ordinary and made it your own. I was so stoked when I finished painting my case! 

strip> sand> primer> sand> paint> (sand/paint again if needed)> done.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 8, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Yes painting the case will take quite a bit of work, but it will be worth it and you'll feel this proud feeling inside knowing that you took something ordinary and made it your own. I was so stoked when I finished painting my case!
> 
> strip> sand> primer> sand> paint> (sand/paint again if needed)> done.



I live in an apartment, so i don't have the space or tools to do it properly. I was thinking of just striping it as much as i can (front bezel & side panels) then masking the outside. I'd probably but a sponge or cloth squashed over the fan vents to prevent leakage, then going over it ith some primer and finally a black coat. I wa wondering what the best way would be to ensure there's no dust remaining over the area i want to paint, just wipe it down before i paint?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2010)

silkstone said:


> I live in an apartment, so i don't have the space or tools to do it properly. I was thinking of just striping it as much as i can (front bezel & side panels) then masking the outside. I'd probably but a sponge or cloth squashed over the fan vents to prevent leakage, then going over it ith some primer and finally a black coat. I wa wondering what the best way would be to ensure there's no dust remaining over the area i want to paint, just wipe it down before i paint?



can of air, blow it all away?


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 19, 2010)

Here is another Cooler Master Case to add to the club! (some of you guys have already seen this build, just thought it belonged here.)

This is my good friend's Cosmo.S that I built for him. Most of the hardware was recommended by me and this rig come out to almost 3 grand. As some of you know cable management is a big deal to me and it was a bit hard with this case. I wanted to cut more holes to have a cleaner look, but Manuel wanted it finish sooner. We built this rig about 3 months prior to pics, so I'm sorry about the dust and the stained res (that's what happens when you dont add the PT-nuke in distilled water :shadedshu) Since then we have cleaned the loop which now looks nice. Also another 4 gigs have been added for a total of 8gb Ripjaw ddr3 1600mhz and a stable overclock of 3.990Ghz @1.47v


*System Specs:*
-Phenom II X4 965 * MSI 790FX-GD70 mobo * XFX Radeon 5870 1Gb/ Sapphire 5870 1Gb * Corsair 1000HX psu * G.Skill Ripjaw DDR3 4Gb * Seagate 1.5Tb hdd/ WD 320Gb hdd * LG Blu-ray player * Koolance 340 cpu block * DD radiator * Laing D5 pump * Enermax and Apevia fans-

*Performed Mods:*
Painted internal black and drive brackets/ thumb screws red, cut hole for 24 pin and, sleeved 24 pin only, cut internal top grill for better airflow, sound dampening on the bottom, cable management, cut front fan grill for airflow, water cooling.
































*Here comes the UV!*




























If you want to vote click http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2723.htm"]here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Here is another Cooler Master Case to add to the club! (some of you guys have already seen this build, just thought it belonged here.)
> 
> This is my good friend's Cosmo.S that I built for him. Most of the hardware was recommended by me and this rig come out to almost 3 grand. As some of you know cable management is a big deal to me and it was a bit hard with this case. I wanted to cut more holes to have a cleaner look, but Manuel wanted it finish sooner. We built this rig about 3 months prior to pics, so I'm sorry about the dust and the stained res (that's what happens when you dont add the PT-nuke in distilled water :shadedshu) Since then we have cleaned the loop which now looks nice. Also another 4 gigs have been added for a total of 8gb Ripjaw ddr3 1600mhz and a stable overclock of 3.990Ghz @1.47v
> 
> ...



I don't like your rig, it's too nice!


----------



## crunchie (Dec 19, 2010)

HAF-X is one nice case .



http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2861.html


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 19, 2010)

HAF 922, fully populated with fans.  Red LED on front, blue LED on side (annoying, I know).


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't like your rig, it's too nice!



I read the first part with great confusion then the second part. Thanks CP


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow T77, that's a good looking rig, now hurry up and buy a Cooler Master case for one of your own rigs for once!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 22, 2010)

May not be pretty, but functional: 





@Goodman
Our rigs are very similar but for some reason I like yours more.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey, if it works for you, that's all that really matters. Honestly I think it's a nice looking rig. Your cable management is pretty dang good from the looks of it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> May not be pretty, but functional:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101222/Capture055.jpg
> 
> @Goodman
> Our rigs are very similar but for some reason I like yours more.



whatcha talkin bout! 

looks nice man ! 

better than 90% of peoples rigs here 

so dont be ashamed of that 

looks better than what i have next to me atm lol


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 2, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> May not be pretty, but functional:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101222/Capture055.jpg
> 
> @Goodman
> Our rigs are very similar but for some reason I like yours more.



That looks familiar! Glad to see you got that V8 working, it looks eerily similar to its old home. Been years since I've seen a Maxtor hard drive too. 






I agree that these 912's aren't much to look at but the functionality and build quality for $60 is amazing. Also, need to get something better than this ratty piece of fiberboard to set it on.


----------



## Munki (Jan 5, 2011)

I haz a Stacker 830 evo ...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 5, 2011)

Added you to the list!


----------



## Reventon (Jan 5, 2011)

Damn you never added me


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks rad ed and zen. I have been contemplating painting the interior, but I don't want black red or blue and can't think of any other color to go with.


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 5, 2011)

Proud owner of an Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced here!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 5, 2011)

Love their cases but their fans suck! 

At least the stock ones though I've bought a blue LED retail at MC that didn't move much air either.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 5, 2011)

Their R4 series fans are good, their other fans are kinda iffy at best thou....


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 5, 2011)

I own a Cosmos-1000, and it's one of the best cases I have ever owned.  It's empty right now, though, sitting in the spare room collecting dust.


----------



## gumpty (Jan 5, 2011)

Zen_ said:


> Also, need to get something better than this ratty piece of fiberboard to set it on.



I used to use an old game DVD case underneath the feet at either end.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Their R4 series fans are good, their other fans are kinda iffy at best thou....



The R4 fans I've never used, but I can say they look great!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 6, 2011)

Here's a pretty recent shot of my CM 690, for those that didn't see me post it other places.







I need to take another one thou, as I've moved some fans around quite a bit, did some more modding, and put the old cooler on my 5770, until; I get the chance to order a new fan for the other one.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jan 6, 2011)

you tidy fxxxxr


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 6, 2011)

Lookin' very nice!



Chicken Patty said:


> The R4 fans I've never used, but I can say they look great!



They definitely don't put out the CFM claimed, they are nice as case fans but aren't so good for heatsinks & rads.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jan 6, 2011)

you can add me (cm690 II), when i've tidied the birds nest up 

i'm thinking about getting some of these 




for my cm 690II, it's just a shame they aren't a tad longer 
quite expensive £ 2.76 or about  4.27 US$ each cable 

but as i said i need to tidy this birds nest, and they would just about fit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2011)

@jr

For heatsinks you can't go wrong with gentle typhoons.


----------



## bytebandit01 (Jan 11, 2011)

in the process of ordering the haf x.. i'm already excited..


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Well I buckled and got the 200mm fan for the 912...despite my misgivings with LED fans it actually doesn't look too bad and it's a lot quieter than 2x 120mm fans. Now I just need to figure out what all the random rattling and humming is since it's so quiet.


----------



## mm67 (Jan 14, 2011)

This is my HAF 932, I also have watercooled Stacker STC-T01


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 15, 2011)

mm67 said:


> This is my HAF 932, I also have watercooled Stacker STC-T01
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=40165&stc=1&d=1295035694



If you painted your interior black it would look so sick!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 15, 2011)

Why is your bottom fan exhaust? I see it's on a rad, but wouldn't intake be better?


----------



## mm67 (Jan 15, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Why is your bottom fan exhaust? I see it's on a rad, but wouldn't intake be better?



I was at one point trying to run all rad fans as exhaust, I've already turned them.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 15, 2011)

Ah, okay. 

Have any photos of the Stacker STC-T01?


----------



## mm67 (Jan 15, 2011)

Sure, it looks like this:





That one has a pretty light load at the moment, it has 280+240 rads cooling a C2D E7400@4 GHz and a lightly overclocked HD 5770.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 18, 2011)

*sale:*

Here is a nice budget case for all you Cooler Master fans out there!!!!!!!!!

Centurion 5 II case -$39.99 free shipping


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 18, 2011)

A great price for a pretty decent case!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 18, 2011)

Count me in CM Storm Sniper


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 18, 2011)

*@NdMk2o1o*

Very clean Sniper, me likes it


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 18, 2011)

Have to say goodbye to my old friend the Cosmos...... Just put my system in the HAF-X temps are 4 degrees cooler,I picked up an extra 200mm fan and all the fans are quiet.Except the one that has a high ptched noise on start up.Any ideas?


----------



## crunchie (Jan 19, 2011)

Not hearing that on mine. Nothing on the mobo doing it?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 19, 2011)

Turns out it is the middle fan for the Corsair memory.does it on boot then at desktop it stops.


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 19, 2011)

Alright!
As promised, here are the pics of my chassis and it's entrails. That's top-notch cable management right here. 





















Looking at the rest of the member and the pics, it seems I'm the only one with a budget chassis.


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 19, 2011)

My ( work in progress) Cosmos S


----------



## douglatins (Jan 20, 2011)

I haz hafx, sign me in


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 21, 2011)

List updated, now let's see those photos guys!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 21, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> List updated, now let's see those photos guys!



won`t have time until Monday gonna do a double Haf-X and Cosmos pic.

Also I`m on the list twice,Just edit the first one with 2x Haf-X


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 26, 2011)

I've added a new feature to the first post, all you have to do is click it for the latest TPU news regarding cooler master products. Big thanks to T77 for the idea!

*TPU's Cooler Master News!*

(Figured I might as well put the link here too.)


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 26, 2011)

CM Stacker first gen (ST-01?) the one with dual PSUs at top and bottom, in silver.
CM Storm Scout as well.


----------



## mm67 (Jan 26, 2011)

That would be STC-T01, I have the same one in black.


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 4, 2011)

Add me to the list, I just picked up a HAF 932 - Pics to follow once it arrives


----------



## JATownes (Feb 4, 2011)

Add me.  Here is my CM690II Advanced.  The 4850s have been replaced by a pair of MSI TwinFrozr II 6870s, but I dont have pics up yet.





















Excuse the timestamp on the photos...I never reset the camera.  

More photos can be viewed in the Case Mod Gallery here.


----------



## Melvis (Feb 4, 2011)

Ive got a few cooler master cases, nothing OMG like that one^ just normal cases.

Elite 342
Centurion 5 x2
Elite 330


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 4, 2011)

JATownes said:


> Add me.  Here is my CM690II Advanced.  The 4850s have been replaced by a pair of MSI TwinFrozr II 6870s, but I dont have pics up yet.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110203/__2.jpg
> 
> More photos can be viewed in the Case Mod Gallery here.



Your cable management is excellent! very clean looking 690.


----------



## JATownes (Feb 4, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Your cable management is excellent! very clean looking 690.



Thanks for the compliment.  I really do love this case, as it has some amazing cable management options...I also saw your vote in the gallery.  I appreciated it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Your cable management is excellent! very clean looking 690.



x2

I went ahead and voted as well, it deserves it!


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 5, 2011)

You can a 922 to mine getting it this but going redo it. Have an idea in my head but will put it down on paper first to what it'll look like


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2011)

Works for me


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 8, 2011)

Well.... change mine to a HAF 932 Black Edition --- Got my case today, damaged --- fed up with the aggrivation and don't want to paint the next case that comes in, so I'm returning the regular haf 932, just wish it had a side fan --- Oh well


----------



## kontaminiran (Feb 12, 2011)

*A few pictures of my beloved case... *



*Old pictures*

































*New pictures*


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2011)

i guess i can join now i have one of them HAF932's now


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 12, 2011)

I'll be updating the members list in the morning guys. I'm tried as heck right now. >.<


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 12, 2011)

Old pics but the case is stille the same. Just black finish paint where you know


----------



## kontaminiran (Feb 12, 2011)

You have really nice fan controller, but I don't understand why do you use internal optical drive in a superb case like Cosmos S?!

This thing is completely unnecessary these days and if you already have the money for Cosmos S, buyin' the external optical drive won't be a problem for you.



I think that the internal optical drive can really disfigure the look of a cool case and my case look 50% better without that silly ancient component. See for yourself...


----------



## JATownes (Feb 12, 2011)

kontaminiran said:


> You have really nice fan controller, but I don't understand why do you use internal optical drive in a superb case like Cosmos S?!
> 
> This thing is completely unnecessary these days and if you already have the money for Cosmos S, buyin' the external optical drive won't be a problem for you.
> 
> ...



Really?  How is this "completely unnecessary"?  Almost all of the software we buy today is still in an optical format, not to mention DVDs/Blu-ray movies.  You would prefer an external?  I think 99% of all users have an internal optical drive on their rig.  

Oh and BTW...Welcome to TPU!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> Old pics but the case is stille the same. Just black finish paint where you know
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110212/DSC00517.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110212/DSC00524.jpg



one of my fav cases of all time, such sleek styling

might get a Cosmos Pure one day, totally badass

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6600


----------



## kontaminiran (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm all about aesthetics when it comes to the PC chassis. The internal optical drive look good in a chassis from HAF series or in the low budget "box" chassis, but in a chassis like CM 690, CM 690 II & Cosmos S it looks just wrong becouse of the mesh in the front and slight oval shape of the chassis.

I love techPowerUp! and their chassis reviews. They are so nice and simple with high quality photos. I buy my CM 690 over HAF 922 after I read the awesome techPowerUp! review.

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## PhysXerror (Feb 12, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> one of my fav cases of all time, such sleek styling
> 
> might get a Cosmos Pure one day, totally badass
> 
> ...



+1, They are just so expensive


----------



## PhysXerror (Feb 12, 2011)

kontaminiran said:


> I'm all about aesthetics when it comes to the PC chassis. The internal optical drive look good in a chassis from HAF series or in the low budget "box" chassis, but in a chassis like CM 690, CM 690 II & Cosmos S it looks just wrong becouse of the mesh in the front and slight oval shape of the chassis.
> 
> I love techPowerUp! and their chassis reviews. They are so nice and simple with high quality photos. I buy my CM 690 over HAF 922 after I read the awesome techPowerUp! review.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!



I backup a lot of my stuff to Dvds, so while id prefer not to have one, its a necessity


----------



## kontaminiran (Feb 12, 2011)

PhysXerror said:


> I backup a lot of my stuff to Dvds, so while id prefer not to have one, its a necessity



I know that and that's the reason why I've decided to buy this baby...


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is a picture of my new case (don't mind the wiring fiasco - wires weren't going to go how I wanted them to go!)


----------



## kontaminiran (Feb 13, 2011)

What's wrong with your GPU dude? It looks like it's gonna fall off!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 13, 2011)

CM Storm Sniper Black here....


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 13, 2011)

kontaminiran said:


> What's wrong with your GPU dude? It looks like it's gonna fall off!



it's always sat like that since I've first had it, it's completely connected and no problems... I think it's how the connectors connect into it and pull it down at the corner


----------



## snake_ph (Feb 14, 2011)

Can I join? Here are some of the rigs I have built:




































powdercoated 922s:











Testing my cousin's tri-sli setup before watercooling:






the motherboard and gpus after installing the waterblocks:


----------



## Maban (Feb 14, 2011)

Quite a selection you got there. Please excuse me while I drool on my keyboard.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 14, 2011)

Mods, if you could merge all of snake_ph's posts, that would be awesome.


----------



## kontaminiran (Feb 14, 2011)

snake_ph, where did you get the money for so many kickass computers? I'm jealous!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2011)

merge complete. use the edit button next time, snake_ph


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 15, 2011)

690 representttttttt


----------



## snake_ph (Feb 15, 2011)

oops sorry about that


----------



## Bigpapa42 (Mar 7, 2011)

My CM HAF X case came in on Friday, so I guess I would now qualify. No build yet, but hopefully soon.


----------



## Kast (Mar 15, 2011)

Add me


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 15, 2011)

I just noticed that i am not in this club, I kinda want to sell my HAF 932 tho. i was interested in a NZXT vulcan


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 16, 2011)

It's understandable. The HAF series are a bit too rough for some, and NZXT cases can be pretty nice looking. 

When it comes down to it at the moment I can't justify replacing my CM 690. Just not enough reason for it.

Edit, I'll get the clubhouse members list updated soon, I've been putting it off for a while now and it's gotten to the point where I'll need to take some time out of my day to tackle it.

Edit #2, Got everyone added that wanted to be.


----------



## Gallatin (Mar 20, 2011)

any space for a stacker 832se????


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 24, 2011)

ok so i would like to be added to the club, i do have a cooler master chassis,what i dont have is a clue what model it is! 
dimensions are: 205mm W,440 mm H,480 mm D
its all aluminium and did come with some waved extrusions that covered the front as you can see from the bottom at the front (which isnt removable without leaving rough edges) but
1) the lower fan was blocked by years of crap filling the rear or the extrusion/front of fan holes
2) the upper waves extrusion covered the power/reset switches and drive bays
3) it looked crap with them on 
it looks like this:
http://img.techpowerup.org/110324/240320111108.jpg
Edit:
apparently its a cooler master mystique 631


----------



## freebie (Mar 24, 2011)

I'd like to be added, i have a cooler master 430.


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 24, 2011)

I originally had a HAF 922, but sold er' off and now repping a HAF X. 

Too bad my top and side fan's are a little messed up... Hopefully CM can replace em.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Apr 4, 2011)

I find coolermaster case a mixed bag.. for example, their elite series has an option to mount a 240 rad internally on top, however, it does not have sideways hdd racks and has no cable management options..







HAF 912 on the other hand, a more expensive case, has those features, sans internally mounted 240 rad (only mountable outside, which looks fugly nowadays in which clean and neat is whats trendy)






Such a shame, was thinking of the 912 as a replacement for my CM690 way back. Then saw it was not able to fit a 240 inside without any modding. Wtf they thinking? Do they live in the 90s? External rad!? This is 2011 man


----------



## majestic12 (Apr 4, 2011)

You can add me to the club.  Here are the innards of my Elite 341.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 4, 2011)

Added you.  Your rig looks pretty clean.


----------



## majestic12 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you.  As there is nothing in the case promoting cable management, it took a long time to get it to look that way.  For how little it cost though, I have no complaints.


----------



## Kovoet (Apr 17, 2011)

You can put me down for two Coolermaster cases now the 922 HAF and the HAF"X"


----------



## Crap Daddy (Apr 17, 2011)

Please add me to the club. A crappy picture of my CM 690 II Advanced Windowed.
Very nice case.


----------



## mm67 (May 15, 2011)

Built one more system with a Cooler Master case, this time a CM 690 II Advanced.


----------



## KieX (May 15, 2011)

Nice clubhouse going! I used to have HAF 922 and HAF 932 a while back. At the time nothing was even close in terms of airflow. The newer 912 and HAF X I think are a nice improvement.

Just waiting on a trade to complete, then I'll have a Storm Sniper and join this clubhouse


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (May 16, 2011)

HAF  922    Ice Version !!!!   2011 Cooler Master Case Mod  Entry
 Cooler Master casemod 2011


----------



## _JP_ (May 18, 2011)

What can I say. It's cool. 
Good job.


----------



## assaulter_99 (May 19, 2011)

JJ_Sky5000 said:


> HAF  922    Ice Version !!!!   2011 Cooler Master Case Mod  Entry
> Cooler Master casemod 2011
> 
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5207/5725549178_6729a1636c_z.jpg
> ...



Seriously, this has got to go down as one of the greatest 922 mods I've seen. Hats off dude.

Now if only it could cool my beer!


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 4, 2011)

freebie said:


> I'd like to be added, i have a cooler master 430.



Me too I just ordered the same one from newegg. Adding a top 120mm fan. 
These must be pretty good cases if they have there own clubhouse, Right ?


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 4, 2011)

Add me to the list! 

CM Storm Enforcer


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 15, 2011)

late but joined,

cheers


check my Project Cosmos 1000 aka "Shaman of Sexy"


----------



## erixx (Jun 15, 2011)

I will have to apply soon too.... Friday is the fat day!


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2011)

Will these count guys??


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 22, 2011)

Cooler Master HAF 912 owner here.
But not an "official" user until September.
It's still in the box with computer parts installed in it is what I mean.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2011)

Edward. you can take me off the list, I went back to NZXT


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 22, 2011)

I haven't updated the list in a while. I'll be able to do that on Monday.


----------



## popswala (Jul 22, 2011)

A few more to add to the list. I also have a CM Storm Scout and a Elite 430. I'm a big CM fan. I'm diggin that new CM Cosmo II. I might have to pick that up also lol.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yep I am too in Oct,I will have 3 new cases in 5 years when my first one lasted my 13 years ....Go figure.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 23, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> I find coolermaster case a mixed bag.. for example, their elite series has an option to mount a 240 rad internally on top, however, it does not have sideways hdd racks and has no cable management options..
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/upload/product_feature/Web-430.jpg
> 
> ...


The Elite series are low-budget chassis. The idea is to pack some features while keeping the cost low, so don't expect much. The HAF 912 is a cheap HAF. The reason it's called a HAF is because it has improved air-flow, compared to the Elites, and the target audience are those that can't afford a HAF X, but still want something that looks cool. Also, going from a CM690 to a 912 is taking two steps backwards, the idea would be to go from a CM690 to a CM690II Advanced, a HAF 932, or a HAF X.
I can't complain about my chassis, though. It was cheap, yes, but it is well built, it's practical and I don't cut my fingers when I'm changing hardware. There isn't much room inside, but with imagination, cable management can be done. By now, I realized I should have waited for the Elite 430, but I'm not going to make the change...maybe for a new build.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 2, 2011)

I love my HAF X


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 2, 2011)

It's a great case, no doubt. You do have some cable mess in there and, IIRC, the HAF X has very good cable-management options. Also, why are you feeding the cards trough molex adapters when you have a AX1200?!?! It doesn't add up!


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 2, 2011)

1200 watt PSU for what ... ?


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 2, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> It's a great case, no doubt. You do have some cable mess in there and, IIRC, the HAF X has very good cable-management options. Also, why are you feeding the cards trough molex adapters when you have a AX1200?!?! It doesn't add up!



Was rushed during building and grabbed what was handy, had a friend's father who works with computers and had experience building them over to help troubleshoot after we had disassembled the build after we got no video feed off it at like 2am, turned out there weren't hdmi drivers available in the cards by default so we had taken it apart for nothing -_-


----------



## popswala (Oct 2, 2011)

My 932 is still going strong since release. I'm happy with it. It'll be hard letting her go if it ever came to it. May just retire her to a shelf when the time comes. lol.

I finally switched out my cpu cooler from the Hyper z600 to a V8. I don't see any diff at all. I did add some 2 120mm fans on side of hdd rack to help suck air across hdd's from front fan and added a CM r4 green led fan in the drive bays for more air after I just got around to removing those plates. The air was whistling thru it and now its soo much more quieter. This case just keeps impressing me.


----------



## Sinzia (Oct 2, 2011)

I've moved on, I still have my stacker first gen for the NAS box cause it can hold 10TB, but the Storm Scout was just too small for me.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 2, 2011)

Also those molex's are what came with the cards so I figured I would just use them.


----------



## IamEzio (Oct 28, 2011)

Finally , i bought a decent video card - GIGABYTE HD6850 .
replaced the top 120MM to 140MM fan and removed the HDD cage from the bottom 

The result  is :


----------



## erixx (Oct 28, 2011)

heee Radical Edward, please add me too! Somehow I forgot to tell you.
Here some pics: http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3056.html
I like this one:


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2011)

IamEzio said:


> Finally , i bought a decent video card - GIGABYTE HD6850 .
> replaced the top 120MM to 140MM fan and removed the HDD cage from the bottom
> 
> The result  is :
> ...



only a really awesome person could have a case that awesome.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll try and make sure to add everyone I haven't added yet over the weekend. I keep forgetting to do it because of work.


----------



## IamEzio (Nov 2, 2011)

Replaced the Freezer 7 Pro with Scythe Mugen 3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2011)

IamEzio said:


> Replaced the Freezer 7 Pro with Scythe Mugen 3
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/oj44cg.jpg



Looks beasty, how does it cool?


----------



## IamEzio (Nov 3, 2011)

after running Prime95 for 15 minutes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2011)

Indeed it seems to cool very good.  Letting the numbers do the talking I see.


----------



## veebee (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Guys, hoping to be allowed to join the  club !


Just joined up here with TPU to get into some more serious overclocking etc after a few years of playing around with it myself.. (managed to get the i7-920's running at 3.4 Ghz, 70 Deg C @ 100 load already just today), and noticed your club thread.

This machine (Win7x64-i7-2) is in the old faithful CM Centurion 590.

Specs are i7-920 @ 3.41Ghz, Prolimatech Mega Shadow Deluxe CPU cooler, ATI Sapphire 6950, 6 x 2Gb 1333 RAM, Zalman ZM600 PSU and MSI X59-Pro-E mobo.

My other i7-920 is in a "cheaper" gaming case (so I wont mention the brand...) - but actually has a perfect airflow, esp with the 200 mm fans side and top.

The pic is abit orn'ry, but thought I would whip one in quickly. Will take some clearer, better shots when I am feeling better.

Cheers, glad to be here,

VeeBee

EDIT:

My apologies for the cable management mess (or LACK of Management)... only put that new Mobo in 3 days ago (after sitting in cupoard for 4 months) and swapped 2 x 4770's for the 6950 which arrived yesterday.

The 590 doesn't have much room/ scope for concealing cables/ connections, but will be swapping to a CM GX750W PSU (also sitting in cupboard) in the next few days... (non-modular - means MESSIER !! - but hoping to get the 2 x 4770's running with the 6950 - mad BOINCER here - top 300 worldwide.)

Hopefully the updated pics in the near future will earn "extra credit" for me !


----------



## Rule-R (Dec 23, 2011)

I was wondering what the best fan setup for the CM 690 II Advanced is with:

Top: 2x140
Bottom: 2x120
Front 1x140
Rear: 1x120
Side: 2x140

(Intake/outtake i mean)


----------



## IamEzio (Dec 23, 2011)

Don't you think that this is a little overkill (or overfan ) ?


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 23, 2011)

IamEzio said:


> Don't you think that this is a little overkill (or overfan ) ?



There's no kill like overkill


----------



## Rule-R (Dec 23, 2011)

I know, its a lot of fans, but i still want to know what the best configuration is.

I might choose not to install the bottom fans, cause of the dust etc.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 23, 2011)

Rule-R said:


> I was wondering what the best fan setup for the CM 690 II Advanced is with:
> 
> Top: 2x140
> Bottom: 2x120
> ...



Top- Exhaust. 
Bottom- Intake.
Front- Intake
Rear- Exhaust. 
Side- Intake normally. Good for cooling GPUs. But I've had it as exhaust before.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2011)

I would have to go with rad on this one as far as configuration.


----------



## veebee (Dec 23, 2011)

@ Rule-R - defintely as Radical Edward described... by having air moving towards upper-rear, you are just helping the natural flow of the heated air.
Personally though, I would def have the side one as "intake" - apart from it pushing cool, fresh air onto your GPU, you are always better off having a slightly greater input (in cu/feet/min) than exhaust, otherwise the exhaust fans are simply labouring, trying to "vacuum" out the warm air. 

And as for over kill, if you have a decent GPU in there, and are o'clocking you CPU any decent amount, aside from really GOOD (and therefore sort of expensive) aftermarket coolers, plenty of air flow over/ through everything is a pretty good way to keep things cool


----------



## IamEzio (Dec 23, 2011)

I would recommend so many fans only if he have i7 E with air cooling  and three GTX580 otherwise it is an overkill.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2011)

IamEzio said:


> I would recommend so many fans only if he have i7 E with air cooling  and three GTX580 otherwise it is an overkill.



i have something like 14 fans in my case, and its not overkill. more quiet fans is often the best solution, instead of a few noisy ones.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 24, 2011)

IamEzio said:


> I would recommend so many fans only if he have i7 E with air cooling  and three GTX580 otherwise it is an overkill.



The way I see it is... If there's a spot that's meant to have a fan mounted, then use it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> The way I see it is... If there's a spot that's meant to have a fan mounted, then use it.



I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## IamEzio (Dec 24, 2011)

It is only my opinion , but if  I would add more fans to my system it would be one intake on the bottom and on on the side for the CPU , and maybe another on the top .. And thats it.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 21, 2012)

oww, oww, can I join, can I join? 

These are my credentials:


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 21, 2012)

Fanboi!  (j/k)


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 12, 2012)

*Club bump!!!!!*

I thought I would share a previous build I did for my room mate, remember the Cosmo Glow? After painting the chassis satin black, some c/m cutouts and sound dampening, this build turned out quite clean. 

Hardware changes/ Upgrades: 
4Gb more of G.Skill ddr3 ram
600Gb WD  Velociraptor hdd
Windows 7 Pro X64 OS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I thought I would share a previous build I did for my room mate, remember the Cosmo Glow? After painting the chassis satin black, some c/m cutouts and sound dampening, this build turned out quite clean.
> 
> Hardware changes/ Upgrades:
> 4Gb more of G.Skill ddr3 ram
> ...



Gorgeous rig bro!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 13, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Gorgeous rig bro!



Thank you CP.


----------



## xxdozer322 (Oct 13, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I thought I would share a previous build I did for my room mate, remember the Cosmo Glow? After painting the chassis satin black, some c/m cutouts and sound dampening, this build turned out quite clean.
> 
> Hardware changes/ Upgrades:
> 4Gb more of G.Skill ddr3 ram
> ...



ahhh i ENVY you. that case makes me wanna fap. ill probably end up picking one up next month. anywayyyyyy, count me in, went from a 912 to an X and im loving the side panel


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 13, 2012)

i have a Cooler Master Storm scout gonna upload some pics ?


----------



## exiledryan (Jul 2, 2013)

can i join got the haf xb


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 2, 2013)

i bet no HAF-XB in the pics list of the 1st post because there is allready a club for it?


----------

